# Hedgehog baby update



## Nikkinak44 (Mar 19, 2014)

I am so sad. I'm not Gojng to be able to get my baby for another two months. Turns out the litter timing was wrong. Any ideas of what I can do in the extra time?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Keep researching!  I haven't been on here much lately, so I don't know if anyone already recommended this book to you, but it's a must-read for new owners!


----------

